# Podcast stopping at 2:30



## Steve S (Oct 3, 2018)

Hey everyone. I just got my M3 this weekend, and love it. I'm making my way through the various features, and have a small one I'm trying to figure out. 

I searched for an NPR-distributed podcast and found multiple episodes of it. But when I listen to any of the episodes, at 2:30, the episode starts over at the beginning. I tried 3 different episodes, and it happened all 3 times.

Any advice on how to resolve this? Thanks.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah, use your phone and stream Bluetooth. Support for podcasts in the Model 3 is horrible (and I've heard specific problems with NPR, so maybe the provider is even at fault here).


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

This is a constant issue.... Happens to me about 40% of the time...

Episode starts... plays.... then stops.... then goes to the next episode....

It will drive you crazy...


----------



## Steve S (Oct 3, 2018)

OK, thanks everyone. I'll steam off my phone, and hope that this gets fixed as it would be great to have better podcast functionality.


----------

